# This Shows It Pays To Be Prepared



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

This truly shows that is pays to be prepared!

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/03/22/family.found.ap/index.html

A family lived in their RV for 17 days after being stranded in 4 feet of snow in the mountains of Oregon! Even after the search for them is called off, they never gave up!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah it never hurts to be prepared you never know what will or is going to happen
Better to play it safe than sorry

Don


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Great Ending!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay I am going to be the bad guy here. I wish they would have had a map!! The road they ended up on was closed for winter.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Okay I am going to be the bad guy here. I wish they would have had a map!! The road they ended up on was closed for winter.
> [snapback]93704[/snapback]​


Andy I have a dumb question for you 
If they had a map, How would you know if a road was closed for winter
Do they have a special marking for that type of road?
I never took notice to it on a map before









Don


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh... I thought he meant Yahoo! Maps!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I am going to be the bad guy here. I wish they would have had a map!! The road they ended up on was closed for winter.
> ...


NH posts signs ON THE ROAD. Maps won't help but reading (and following) the warnings will! When NH closes a road for the winter - there's a reason! Drive those same roads in the summer (and pay just a little bit of attention to your suroundings) and you'll soon understand.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

A quote from the City of Ashland, OR website....



> Rose Hill reported her daughter Marlo Stivers, her son-in-law, Pete Stivers and their two children, left the area on 030406 at approx. 6:00pm. The family was going to take an overnight trip to the Oregon coast with Pete Stiversâ€™ parents, in his parentâ€™s 35â€™ brown and white Dolphin motorhome.


Now if it was an Outback...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


OK thanks wolfie
So if you have an area that gets heavy snow they will have sign, warning you that the road is closed for saftey reason right

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I have seen signs on some roads here "No Winter Maintenance". that would probably be a clue.

Rita


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


NH does! You bet. In fact, many of them even have metal barricades that actively close the roads. Our Mtns are fabulous but the weather up there is serious and 100% predictably unpredicable. EVERY winter we have 2,3,4 occurences of folks who ignore the signs or drive around the barriers (that's an active bad decision....) and our exceptionally talented Mtn Rescue folks spend hours risking their own lives to rescue those idiots. Don't get me wrong - accidents happen...and when the elements are involved, they can be pretty awful. But, in my book, "accidents" are those things that couldn't be avoided even with responsible thinking/planning/reasonable preventive action/etc.

Kinda like our State Winter sport of driving your RV out on the Lake to go fishing....watching it fall thru the ice....and sying "Geez, if I had thought it was gonna happen I never would have taken it out there".







Now really - how much "thought" does that one really take.

Ok - off my soap box. But watching this absolutely unnecessary stuff happen around here EVERY WINTER and knowing the sacrifice that the rescuers make just burns me up!!! Thanks - I feel better now!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Well SAID


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Well SAID
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll agree but still glad they were found alive. People will live and learn and I guarantee they won't try that one again.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Well SAID
> ...


Don't misunderstand, Bill. I agree with you 100% (but am not near as optimistic about the "won't try it again" part). I was responding to Don's question specifically about NH. I can assure you, I cheer just as loud for the rescuees as I do for the rescuers - even is those NH events I described).


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

What a great ending...I know if we were stuck for 17 days, I would be sick of baked beans, and cherry pie filling (that's what we have in the camper)







...How grateful we would be to be rescued, but I don't know if we wouldn't have wanted to kill each other before the rescue (with all the beans, it could be a smelly situation)!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have to keep the beans away from my kids
Or else I would have to build an igloo and stay in there









Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> When NH closes a road for the winter - there's a reason!
> [snapback]93730[/snapback]​


A road, or "the Road"?







How many do yall have up that way?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > When NH closes a road for the winter - there's a reason!Â
> ...


Good one









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Oh yeah - sure - you're a fine one- Go North - way North - turn Left towards the water...at least our ROAD is paved (well, most of it is)


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > ee4308 said:
> ...


LOL, figured that would raise your feathers.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Thor said:
> ...


No feathers on our ROAD - our birds FLY (and they don't need no stinkin' conveyor belts)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

ROFLMAO









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Carefull now with that quote button it can get dangerous.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Hey now...who went and pulled your chain? Wes haves us lots uh roads. Dems come frum Kaliffona and Warshintin.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

LMAO
















Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

They must have taken one of the scenic routes or one of my famous short cuts... Glad it worked out well in the end.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

7heaven said:


> They must have taken one of the scenic routes or one of my famous short cuts... Glad it worked out well in the end.
> [snapback]94061[/snapback]​


The road they were on was listed as a semi-paved scenic route. These are typically posted as closed or no maintenance during the winter. Not the kind of road a motor home should be on this time of year.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Heard them interviewing some skeptical neighbors on the radio today...


----------

